# Cannot pair Alpine KCE-400BT with iPhone 3G



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

I just installed an Alpine iDA-X305 and KCE-400BT adapter and cannot get the iPhone to pair up with the BT adapter. The radio works and when I just the bluetooth settings on the phone it lists the Alpine deivce as discoverable but when it tries to pair up it says cannot pair devices. It never gets to the point where it asks me to input the passcode. I assume all the wire connections are correct since the phone sees the device but for some reason they will not pair up.

Anybody got ideas?


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Tried another iPhone and got the same results. I wonder if the BT module is defective? I'm going back to the dealer I bought it from tomorrow to ask him about it.

This is one of those times where it pays to have a good relationship with your local dealer. Hopefully its defective or I just messed up something simple on the install.


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

i hope everything works out.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

It works now. There were two problems. The first is that the audio interrupt wire wasn't connected. I originally connected it but when it was connected the unit would be stuck in the interrupt mode and no sound would be played. So I cut the wire and everything was fine except for the T function. The reason for no sound coming out when the interrupt wire was connected was because you need to turn off the audio interrupt feature on the HU options. The interrupt can only be used for bluetooth when the BT module is connected.

Another strange thing about the configuration procedure is how you turn that interrupt feature off. Typically you would want to hook everything up at once just to make sure its working but in this case, you need to configure the HU without the BT connected otherwise you won't be able to turn the interrupt features off. So you hook everything up, power up the HU, turn the interrupt features off, then connect the BT, and then everything is good.


----------



## Konig (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

I can see the kce-400bt on my nokia cell phone. After I key in the pin "0000" the connection ALWAYS fail. I found it weird at first because I've done whatever is necessary in the setup menu like 1) turning off INT MUTE, 2) set bluetooth in to adaptor and 3) turn ignition off and on again. My logic is if I can see "TEL" and "BT audio" on the source menu + I can find the kce-400bt module from my cellphone the installation must be correct.

Thanks alot for this. I will make sure tomorrow the installer did connect the interrupt cable.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Konig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can see the kce-400bt on my nokia cell phone. After I key in the pin "0000" the connection ALWAYS fail. I found it weird at first because I've done whatever is necessary in the setup menu like 1) turning off INT MUTE, 2) set bluetooth in to adaptor and 3) turn ignition off and on again. My logic is if I can see "TEL" and "BT audio" on the source menu + I can find the kce-400bt module from my cellphone the installation must be correct.
> 
> Thanks alot for this. I will make sure tomorrow the installer did connect the interrupt cable.


You need to disconnect the Ai-net cable when you disable the mute and setup the bluetooth adapter option. Once you get it all set, you turn the unit off, connect the Ai-net cable and then everything should be good. Its retarded that you have to setup stuff and then pull the unit back out to connect the last cable but that's the only way I could get it to work. The shop I bought it from confirmed that they have to go through the same procedure.


----------



## DudeDah (Feb 7, 2010)

ThanksSO MUCH for this post!! Was trying to pair last night and couldn't get it to work. I also thought from reading the DESTRUCTIONS that the int cable did not need to be connected if you were using the BT connect cable. It's also weird that the default setting for interrupt is OFF but you have to go through the process you described to turn it off, strange. We're all good and working though.


----------

